# Pastor Spoke Against Amassing Worldly Things



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

He related that in his role as a hospice chaplain, he visited a recent widower. The widower's house was filled with dolls - all kinds - that his wife collected. Dolls everywhere and nobody wanted them, even close family. The pastor went on to say that after collecting for decades,  not one of those dolls was buried with her.

Now I have a house filled with knickknacks. I think it makes the house look more warm, and I enjoy looking at them. Are we supposed to give up every unnecessary thing to please God?

I spoke with him after the service and told him I went to an estate sale yesterday and bough a 20 gallon plastic bag of figurines. He just sighed and rolled his eyes. I am willing to bet he has a few "unnecessaries" in his house.


----------



## Chet (Jun 20, 2021)

If it makes you happy, don't worry about it. Get a few religious figurines and tell your pastor about them. I'll bet he'll sing a different tune.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

You, Deb, continue living your life and doing what makes you happy, because that's what life is all about, it's not about pleasing others.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2021)

*I got rid of/donated a lot of things when I moved.  Along with worldly things are printed photographs. I had a batch of them of my husband's family after he died. I knew none of these people, and had no emotional attachment.
BUT, for some reason I did not feel comfortable just throwing them away. So, I brought them to his cousin. Told her to save whatever she wanted, and then SHE could pitch the rest.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't think God cares.

I've been shedding my personal possessions over the last couple of years and hope to be finished with the majority of them by the end of this year.

I've kept a few things that have meaning for me but not enough to be a burden or complication in my life.

If being surrounded by your *stuff *gives you comfort then by all means enjoy it.

When your time comes consider a PODS container instead of a conventional coffin.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 7, 2021)

I have been trying for about 6 years now to get rid of my excess items. It is not easy if you have things that people you love gave you as a gift or you inherited when they died. I read to take a picture of it and then let it go. So I have done that. I have a curio cabinet that is packed with ceramic items that I do not want to part with. I originally bought that cabinet for my ceramic cat collection. I do not want to part with even one! 

Oh my, then there is the birthday dish my mother made in ceramics in the late fifties. It has a music box in it that plays happy birthday when you wind it up. As far as I know it still works. When was the last time I used it? Never that I can think of. I have always had it packed away for safe keeping. Now it is in the curio cabinet. 

I have some dolls too and stuffed animals but now they are in a drawer. Three dolls in the curio cabinet. I don't put them out because they just get dusty and I don't really need them out. Every time I'd look at them I would see how dusty they were and have to clean them. I have nobody to give them to or leave them to and they are old and don't look new. So I will continue to keep them safe for now.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 7, 2021)

When I was a young mother I was very much influenced by stories of women in Singapore after it was over run by the Japanese in WW II. They had to trek around the island carrying just one suitcase of essentials for themselves and their children. The same stories were replicated in the experiences of refugees from Europe when the war ended.

Some of these women had lived lives of privilege before the war.

I wondered what I would put in a suitcase if I had to flee our home and I realised that most possessions would be useless to survival. Some lightweight valuables could be useful to generate cash, a sharp knife, some matches and items of warm clothing would be my priorities. Identity papers would be more important than wedding photos.

I have sentimental possessions like everyone else but I am at a stage now where I am passing them on to people I think will enjoy them.

It is said that we bring nothing into the world and will take nothing with us when we leave the world. In between what matters most is what we do for others. That is what we will leave behind - memories, which are worth more than any amount of knickknacks or baubles.

Perhaps this is the message the pastor was attempting to convey?


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't think God cares either.  If it gives you joy and comfort then don't worry about what the pastor says.  I love my blue and white things especially my blue and white Polish Pottery.  I will never give it away.  I love all the blue things you have posted and wish I could afford to buy them.  So enjoy your things as I do mine.
My girls have picked out what they want and I am going to send them some of my angels before Christmas.  They can enjoy them this year but they will have to wait for the Polish Pottery!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 7, 2021)

Did you ask your pastor what he thought of Pastor Joel Olsteen?


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm guessing the Catholic Church may have a few knickknack's gathering dust --

http://www.goldrefiners.com/blog/2015/3/27/how-much-gold-does-the-catholic-church-own


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Now I have a house filled with knickknacks. I think it makes the house look more warm, and I enjoy looking at them. Are we supposed to give up every unnecessary thing to please God?


No!  Amass all you want, if you like them and they may you feel good why not?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2021)

Pastor Spoke Against Amassing Worldly Things​
Yeah, I've got a few things...old guns, old 'things'
As it's been said, I like looking at them, showing them to others

Thing is, nothing of little practicality has much value to me anymore
I could walk away from anything of zero use I may have

On a practical standpoint, those things have little monetary value
So, I hang onto them

On a Christian standpoint?
Tween you and God
No looking at others
Better to clean out the amassed dreck of the mind


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey!  I have always been a bit of a rebel and would be the last guy around here to listen to some pastor.  After all, he is just another human being who has studied theology more than the average person.  Ya, I have heard that sermon too about Jesus telling the disciplines to abandon everything and follow him.  In today's world, it might be sell everything and give it all to your pastor. 

 That is what happened to many of the followers of that infamous pastor, Jim Jones and you know what happened in Guyana to some 930 of his followers.  If you have little things that you love; keep them.  I still enjoy my music, my CD collection and my 20 years of Gunsmoke and I "ain't gonna give them without a fight."  Just tell that minister to go back to preaching and stop the bossing!  It's your life and you have the right to live it according to your values.  Good luck!


----------



## Remy (Oct 7, 2021)

Don't worry about it. I have knickknacks. I agree, they make your home yours. Crowded shelves are one thing. As long as you can walk on your floors and you don't have barns and storage units full of crap, you are OK.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 7, 2021)

Remy said:


> Don't worry about it. I have knickknacks. I agree, they make your home yours. Crowded shelves are one thing. As long as you can walk on your floors and *you don't have barns and storage units full of crap, *you are OK.


Have you seen any episodes of Pickers? As an aside, we have a neighbor that has 2 storage units back in Indiana full of her mother's stuff, and she lives in California!!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Pastor Spoke Against Amassing Worldly Things


Well, generally the message about not amassing worldly things is to not let material things rule one's heart.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 8, 2021)

I agree with Nathan.  The Lord is more concerned about what's in your heart than what's in your hand.

Faith, hope, and love . . .


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

It's just a speculative guess Deb, but the Pastor could be paraphrasing the bible where we are told that you can't worship God & Mammon. The latter meaning wealth, regarded as an evil influence or false object of worship and devotion.

If that is the landmark rule, then I'm off to hell in a handcart. I have the temerity of living in a house that's far too big for one couple without children and grandchildren. It gets worse, we are childless by choice, how selfish is that?


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 8, 2021)

Deleted..


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

My wife collected a lot of bears of all kinds.  We had many shelves full in our house.  When she passed I called the local sheriff & ask if his guys would like some to put in their patrol cars to give to small kids in wrecks or whatever. 

  He said that would be great as they are buying them with their own money.  They came out & too 95% of them as I did want to keep a few to remember my wife.  They put them in their station & when a patrol car ran our they would go to this one room & replenish from my wife's collection.  So they were put to good use.

  Also all her clothes & shoes I took to Salvation Army to give out to people that got burnt out of their houses.  I believe she is happy up there in Heaven.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 8, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's just a speculative guess Deb, but the Pastor could be paraphrasing the bible where we are told that you can't worship God & Mammon. The latter meaning wealth, regarded as an evil influence or false object of worship and devotion.
> 
> If that is the landmark rule, then I'm off to hell in a handcart. I have the temerity of living in a house that's far too big for one couple without children and grandchildren. It gets worse, we are childless by choice, how selfish is that?


Well dang it I've never had enough wealth to worship it.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 8, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's just a speculative guess Deb, but the Pastor could be paraphrasing the bible where we are told that you can't worship God & Mammon. The latter meaning wealth, regarded as an evil influence or false object of worship and devotion.
> 
> If that is the landmark rule, then I'm off to hell in a handcart. I have the temerity of living in a house that's far too big for one couple without children and grandchildren. It gets worse, we are childless by choice, how selfish is that?


Think of the carbonless footprint you are leaving in the world though...very good for climate change now isn't it.  Just think - if everyone had one less kid the environment would be made so much better!


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 8, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Have you seen any episodes of Pickers? As an aside, we have a neighbor that has 2 storage units back in Indiana full of her mother's stuff, and she lives in California!!


Hmmmmmm!  I think it's a very serious case of hoarding.  Like money, you can't take it with you when you go.  They say if you haven't used it for a year; GET RID OF THE STUFF!  May I suggest some serious trips to Salvation Army or Value Village!  They have special doors in the back for dropping off stuff.  I know because I speak from experience.  I used to have a home but now live in an apartment.  Do I miss the stuff I gave away?  YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING!  Give it away and enjoy the freedom.  Don't let your stuff control your life!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Think of the carbonless footprint you are leaving in the world though...very good for climate change now isn't it.  Just think - if everyone had one less kid the environment would be made so much better!


That made me smile. A dear friend of ours has three beautiful daughters, all grown up now, but during the petulant teenage years they all caused our friend to think, in exasperation, was it a moment of love...................or lust?


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

When you want to see the true meaning of hypocrisy, seek out a religious figure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

I *hate* knicknacks! My mother worked and I used to have to help clean the house including all of that stuff. She had those figurines too. I only had a couple of "knicknacks" in my apartment. One was a Swarovski crystal owl that was too pretty to leave in the jewelry store (his little ear finally got broken, so I don't even display it anymore). I have a clear pyramid with silver and gold balls inside. Turn it upside down and they float to the top/bottom. Everybody, especially my grandchildren, is fascinated with it, so I've kept it for decades.

I don't think God cares if we collect stuff. I do think God is displeased when we are unkind or stingy or act with evil intentions against other humans and animals.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

If it makes you happy then that is all that matters.


----------



## Remy (Oct 8, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Have you seen any episodes of Pickers? As an aside, we have a neighbor that has 2 storage units back in Indiana full of her mother's stuff, and she lives in California!!


Yes I have. That may have made me think of the comment. Sometimes people don't even want to sell the stuff and it's up in barns and buildings and hasn't been seen in years.

And lets not forget about Hoarders. That's a major mental disorder. Makes too many knickknacks seem fine.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> He related that in his role as a hospice chaplain, he visited a recent widower. The widower's house was filled with dolls - all kinds - that his wife collected. Dolls everywhere and nobody wanted them, even close family. *The pastor went on to say that after collecting for decades,  not one of those dolls was buried with her.*
> 
> Now I have a house filled with knickknacks. I think it makes the house look more warm, and I enjoy looking at them. Are we supposed to give up every unnecessary thing to please God?
> 
> *I spoke with him* after the service *and told him I went to an estate sale yesterday and bough a 20 gallon plastic bag of figurines. He just sighed and rolled his eyes*. I am willing to bet he has a few "unnecessaries" in his house.


To be perfectly honest with you I don't think it is any of the pastor's business. So, unless he can provide a written statement signed by God himself in which knickknacks are frowned upon then he should just keep his nose out of it. I am willing to bet that when the pastor dies his car won't be buried with him therefore I say he should walk wherever he goes. No mopeds, scooters, skateboards, bicycles, taxis, buses, trains or planes either. If Jesus didn't have them nor should the pastor have them ... unless he's a hypocrite? 

*THE BOTTOM LINE:* As long as you don't praise them as emissaries of God, then you should enjoy your knickknacks, debodun!


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> He related that in his role as a hospice chaplain, he visited a recent widower. The widower's house was filled with dolls - all kinds - that his wife collected. Dolls everywhere and nobody wanted them, even close family. The pastor went on to say that after collecting for decades,  not one of those dolls was buried with her.
> 
> Now I have a house filled with knickknacks. I think it makes the house look more warm, and I enjoy looking at them. Are we supposed to give up every unnecessary thing to please God?
> 
> I spoke with him after the service and told him I went to an estate sale yesterday and bough a 20 gallon plastic bag of figurines. He just sighed and rolled his eyes. I am willing to bet he has a few "unnecessaries" in his house.


*Psalms 23:5 (King James Version):* *Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over*.
*10* Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. Test me in this,” says the LORD Almighty, “and see if I will not throw open the floodgates of heaven and pour out so much blessing that there will not be room enough to store it.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> When I was a young mother I was very much influenced by stories of women in Singapore after it was over run by the Japanese in WW II. They had to trek around the island carrying just one suitcase of essentials for themselves and their children. The same stories were replicated in the experiences of refugees from Europe when the war ended.
> 
> Some of these women had lived lives of privilege before the war.
> 
> ...


Then he (pastor) should have said so instead of the usual condemnation he seems to mete out in judgement.  Good pastors are hard to find.  I believe in God's grace and He fills my life with boundless blessings including financial. My cup runneth over.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

_“Well, you need to hear about money, because you ain’t gonna have no love and joy and peace until you get some money!”_

The Reverend Creflo A Dollar https://quotefancy.com/creflo-a-dollar-quotes


----------



## Larry67 (Dec 29, 2021)

Pastor probably prefer that you give more money to the church, instead of buying knicknacs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

When my parents passed away I made all the grandchildren go to the house and take whatever they wanted. My parents had given me enough while they were alive. Now a little at a time I am giving my things to my kids. If I go to their house I'll bring something and say maybe they can use it, this way they won't associate it with my death.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> He related that in his role as a hospice chaplain, he visited a recent widower. The widower's house was filled with dolls - all kinds - that his wife collected. Dolls everywhere and nobody wanted them, even close family. The pastor went on to say that after collecting for decades,  not one of those dolls was buried with her.
> 
> Now I have a house filled with knickknacks. I think it makes the house look more warm, and I enjoy looking at them. Are we supposed to give up every unnecessary thing to please God?
> 
> I spoke with him after the service and told him I went to an estate sale yesterday and bough a 20 gallon plastic bag of figurines. He just sighed and rolled his eyes. I am willing to bet he has a few "unnecessaries" in his house.


 I have a doll collection beginning with my grandmother's doll, my mother's doll, and 4 more generations of dolls.  No one wants them.  I have no idea what will happen to them when I die.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

Vida May said:


> I have a doll collection beginning with my grandmother's doll, my mother's doll, and 4 more generations of dolls. No one wants them. I have no idea what will happen to them when I die.


You might try putting them up for sale.  Not so much for the money, but anyone willing to pay for them wants them and would likely value them.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 29, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> You might try putting them up for sale.  Not so much for the money, but anyone willing to pay for them wants them and would likely value them.


 The oldest ones are damaged and I don't have any value.  The rest don't have enough value to make it worth the effort, but I would like them to have good homes.  I will ponder what you said because the idea of throwing them in the dumpster really bothers me.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> *I hate knicknacks! *My mother worked and I used to have to help clean the house including all of that stuff. She had those figurines too. I only had a couple of "knicknacks" in my apartment. One was a Swarovski crystal owl that was too pretty to leave in the jewelry store (his little ear finally got broken, so I don't even display it anymore). I have a clear pyramid with silver and gold balls inside. Turn it upside down and they float to the top/bottom. Everybody, especially my grandchildren, is fascinated with it, so I've kept it for decades.
> 
> I don't think God cares if we collect stuff. I do think God is displeased when we are unkind or stingy or act with evil intentions against other humans and animals.


Same here.  
I've never had any interest in "stuff" anyway, referred to knicknacks as dust-collectors, so basically everything I have is either for practical purposes or sentimental reasons.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

Vida May said:


> The oldest ones are damaged and I don't have any value.  The rest don't have enough value to make it worth the effort, but I would like them to have good homes.  I will ponder what you said because the idea of throwing them in the dumpster really bothers me.


Seems to me to be worth a try, sell them as a complete set if you can.  It might also be interesting to meet and talk with potential buyers.  If they are really interested they would want to hear your story.  Best of luck with it!

I have way too much stuff that falls into the same category.  Probably should be taking my own advice.  Goodwill really likes me!


----------



## Vida May (Dec 29, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Seems to me to be worth a try, sell them as a complete set if you can.  It might also be interesting to meet and talk with potential buyers.  If they are really interested they would want to hear your story.  Best of luck with it!
> 
> I have way too much stuff that falls into the same category.  Probably should be taking my own advice.  Goodwill really likes me!


When I downsized Saint Vincent de Paul got load after load of my stuff.  Every once in a while I decide I can rid of more stuff. 

You know what really irritates me, is while I want to get rid of stuff, people keep giving me stuff!  Only my sister could not resist the urge to give me a Christmas gift but her gift is very practical.  A neighbor gave me cookies and candy!  No, no, no!  But I smile and say thank you.


----------



## Lara (Dec 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> When you want to see the true meaning of hypocrisy, seek out a religious figure.


Oh I love how you are reducing all religious figures to a cultural stereotype   Or did you mean a small percentage of "wolves in sheeps clothing" who claim to be men of faith but aren't? You do know, that if they are hypocrites then they aren't really religious people, right? Then again, there are many definitions of "religious" so that's added confusion as well.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't think God cares if we collect stuff. I do think God is displeased when we are unkind or stingy or act with evil intentions against other humans and animals.


Agreed.  God, being creator of the universe isn't(from my view) concerned about knickknacks, as long as we don't place their value higher than that of our fellow humans.     That said, I personally don't care for _excessive _possessions, they tend to block the living space's energy flow(think Feng Shui).


----------



## Lara (Dec 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Agreed.  God, being creator of the universe isn't(from my view) concerned about knickknacks, as long as we don't place their value higher than that of our fellow humans.     That said, I personally don't care for _excessive _possessions, they tend to block the living space's energy flow(think Feng Shui).



I agree Nathan. 

One of the 10 Commandments says, "thou shalt not put any graven image (aka idol) before me". God's talking about anything that you give more attention to than Him is considered an idol in His eyes. I think we're all guilty of that at one time or another in this material world. I've done it. But it's worthy of admitting it in prayer, asking His forgiveness, and trying not to do that in the future.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

I attend church and I do consider myself a religious person. Now that to me means I am a person that is helpful to others who are in need when I am able to do so and I try to live a good life. If I do that, I don't need anyone else to tell me what I can buy or keep for myself that makes me happy. Even if not a single thing I accumulate doesn't go with me when I pass away those things aren't hurting anyone so why should it matter to anyone else. @debodun  collect whatever you want if they make you happy.


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 24, 2022)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...how would the[Good??]pastor feel about a donation of[old-worldly]money to the church??


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2022)

I don't trust preachers, pastors or clergy although they are human there is no better anyone else. The problem with religious leaders is people give the power as if they are special. They are not special people so don't get caught up in their hocus hocus. Be a skeptic, it won't hurt you to think for yourself.


----------

